# DCC options



## viperfred (Feb 19, 2008)

The difficulity in selecting electronics is the rate at which they change.

I want to reactivate an indoor layout.   Hope to move it this weekend to a larger room 23 x 13.   LGB's MTS is set-up now.  It is the early wireless sysetm which is less then user friendly.

Many of my Loco's have decoders installed by LGB of Am or came with decoders from the factory.

Which wireless system is the best for ease of selecting loco's and switches?   From memory one issue was speed lack of control when switching between loco's.  How is this resolved today?  Remote or decoder?  I hope to only change the remote?

Can the layout be controlled by computer and DCC?  Is there a computer DCC inderface?

As you can tell I am a few years begind the technology.

NCE, LENZ ZIMO, etc. who makes the most user friendly controller, most power at the  central station?

I am sure there are other criticial issues like quality of service and product.

Help.


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you checked out www.tonysdcc.com  ?  They are very helpful.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been happy with my Lenz 10 amp set. Wireless cabs available include home phone (Lenz  XPA), CVP, and Massoth Navigator soon.
Lenz is capable out of the box with 22 volts to the track with 1/2 volt adjustment. If you have older LGB 14 step decoders, Lenz cab converts these to 27 speed steps for finer control. NCE 10 amp radio set would be my next choice. Massoth and Zimo if budget is unlimited.
You will find lots or help at MLS. Good Luck, Alan


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred, I don't have the answers to all your questions but I'll answer what I can based on what I have. 

I have the NCE 10amp wireless system. NCE just announced an upgrade that extends the wireless, exactly how far I don't know and may depend on conditions. My upgrade is scheduled for early April. My current wireless works well up to about 40 feet from the base, after that it gets iffy. But that should be plenty for the size layout you specified. 

They also just came out with a USB interface to work with a computer, but I don't know the details on what all you can do with it. 

One of the locos I run is an LGB Mike, with MTS type II decoder (55021). It works no problem, but the MTS decoder only recognizes serial commands, so to execute F3 you have to press F1 3 times. Massoth did an upgrade on mine for $50 so I could use parallel commands and just press F3. 

For switching between locos, the NCE has a recall button, so I can easily switch between locos fast and it remembers the settings. I've only tried this with 2 locos so I don't know how 3 or more at the same time work. 2 locos is all I can run at present because of layout limits, but this summer I'll be expanding so I hope to be able to run 3 at a time. 

You mentioned the big guys (NCE, LENZ, ZIMO) but also look at Digitrax and Massoth. 

I've had my NCE for 2.5 years and no problems, except 1. I run outdoors and below 40 degrees (F) the wireless doesn't work. I can still run tethered. But if you are indoors that shouldn't be a problem. 

Digitrax, I think, has a transponding decoder so you can track the location of your loco, but I don't know the details or how far along they are on this. I'd love to see a diagram on my computer screen with the location of my engines and cabeese so I know all is well when I'm not watching things myself.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have NCE also. I did a lot of research and asking of questions. The recall "register" can be set up to 9 locos. I did not want transponding, so Digitrax had no advantage for me. I like the cab unit, with lots of dedicated buttons, rather than having to find "shift functions". The system has built in menus to help do programming, and the fact that the wired and wireless controllers are the same really helps. I'm very happy with my choice. 

The NCE has a serial port for hooking up to a computer, plus there is a new USB interface for the "power cab". 

Regards, Greg


----------



## viperfred (Feb 19, 2008)

Will the Massoth wireless throttle work with the LGB central station and booster? The MTS wirless worked but changing locos was a pain and the speed had to be readjusted when switching to a new loco. I have all the LGB stuff just do not like their wireless throttle/controller and it would be nice to have the option to run the layout via computer or wireless.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Massoth reciver will plug directly in to the LGB central station type 3 only...  The Massoth system has many great features, and great radio range.
Mike


----------



## viperfred (Feb 19, 2008)

My MTS central station is type II. 

Is the MTS III the same as the Massoth central station but at a lower price? 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Massoth Central Station has many more capablities.  They also have a 8amp and a 12 amp system.
Mike


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jimtyp I have sent mine NCE cab in an there was no wait if sent to the FL address..  I use the NCE and have recall set for now to bring up four different locos or consist.  I really like the ease and use to the sytem.  Nice read outs no guess work and you know when the cammand has been taken.   Later RJD


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

RJD, Not fair, you got yours upgraded before mine ;-) Do you notice a better response and distance?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I'd have mine back today but maybe by Monday then I have the 2nd one to send in. I'll let you know how much difference there is. Later RJD


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

You should check out the MRC Prodigy Advance 2 Wireless with the 8 amp booster. Great range, great price and intuitive interface. I'm very happy with it. Wholesale trains had good prices last time I looked./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------

